# Castile Creek Kennels - TRAINING/HANDLING/NUTRITION SEMINAR



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

CASTILE CREEK KENNELS
PROUDLY ANNOUNCES A
RETRIEVER TRAINING/HANDLING/NUTRITION SEMINAR

SPONSORED BY
*ARKAT NUTRITION*
www.ARKAT.com 
*BUMPER BOY*
www.bumperboy.com 
*DOGTRA*
www.dogtra.com 

*DATE: JUNE 10-11, 2006**

LOCATION: CASTILE CREEK KENNELS* 

COST: $ 90.00

MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO CASTILE CREEK KENNELS
MAIL TO: 12929 SE BIGHAM ROAD
STEWARTSVILLE, MISSOURI 64490

RSVP BY JUNE 1,2006

INCLUDES: INCLUDES A RIBEYE STEAK SUPPER & TRAINING MANUAL. LUNCH AVAIABLE

SURPRISE RAFFLE (BY ARKAT, BUMPER BOY & DOGTRA)

WHAT TO BRING:
LAWN CHAIRS/RAIN GEAR/SUN SCREEN/NOTE BOOK

*HOTEL/MOTELS*
BEST WESTERN
816-232-2345
169 & I-29 (EXIT # 44)

SUPER 8
816-364-3031
RAMADA INN
816-233-6192

*FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL OR E-MAIL.*
[email protected] 
www.castilecreekkennels.com


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

A couple of buddies and I are planning on making the trip. I am sure Lyle will make it worth while.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

*Seminar*

We have 30 people signed up and space is limited.

Thank you,

Lyle


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ninety-bucks a person? Or is there a price break for married couples?


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

*Price*

For married couples it will be $ 60 for the second seminar. 

Thank you,

Lyle


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

*Free Stuff*

DOGTRA, Bumper Boy & ARKAT are giving away to one lucky person some nice gifts for attending the seminar.


DOGTRA: The new 1700 Series Collar
Bumper Boy: They have a couple of new products they will show & give away.
ARKAT: Mark will be here to give away some dog food plus answer any questions you may have.

If you have any questions please feel free to call or e mail.

Lyle


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Price*



Lyle Steinman said:


> For married couples it will be $ 60 for the second seminar.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lyle


How much are the tickets in the "heckle" section??? And do we get a free lunch with that?????  

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Lyle... I have spies going just to make sure you wear the RIGHT jacket.

SM


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

*Thank you!*

SM,

Thank you so much for the coat! Your seminar is free, if you bring something! You know what I like!

Also, Frogg Togg is will be giving away something very nice! 

GO to there web site www.froggtoggs.com

Thank you again SM,

Lyle


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

*Castile Creek Seminar*

Only a few days left to register.....

It should be fun.................


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

All I can say is wow! These guys put on a top knotch seminar! I wouldn't miss this if they decide to do this again next year.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

I agree with Brad. It was an excellent weekend !

Marty


----------

